
Run/Schedule stand-alone scripts on a REST endpoint(serverlessly.io) - dkeixm
Show HN: A tiny serverless computing platform for ruby developers. You can Run&#x2F;Schedule single-purpose ruby scripts on a REST endpoint. I used Redis, Sinatra, Sidekiq to develop the stack, Its running on unicorn &amp; Nginx. Ruby version is 2.3.1p112. Let me know your views on it.
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

To submit a |url| using the |submit| page, the |text| box must be empty. When
both |url| and |text| have content, only the |text| is submitted.

It is ok to submit a |url| and then add a comment to the story after the story
appears on the |new| page.

~~~
dkeixm
I did a new one here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13220937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13220937),
Its not showing in the list. Any suggestion ?

~~~
brudgers
There's a separate new page for 'Show HN' (the link is at the top of the 'Show
HN' page.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/shownew](https://news.ycombinator.com/shownew)

